# Name of speaker design?



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been suffering from old timer's disease all day, and I can't remember the name of a speaker design from the 1950-60's that was comprised of a driver (typically a 12" or larger) mounted in a cabinet at an angle facing forward and up. It had two pieces of wood that covered the front of the driver partially starting wide at the bottom and getting progressively narrower until the gap was very thin at the top. This gap looked like either an exponential or hyperbolic curve.

With the grill off, you were able to see part of the driver. I believe it was named after its designer, and his company built both home as well as professional versions of the cabinet. 

Can someone help me before I drive myself crazy:dumbcrazy: I can see the cabinet in my mind's eye but can't come up with the right keywords to find it in search engines.

Paul


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

You're thinking of a Karlson speaker.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Absolutely... Thanks for the jolt... Don't you just hate it when you can't remember something that you really should?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

aceinc said:


> Absolutely... Thanks for the jolt... Don't you just hate it when you can't remember something that you really should?


Everyday. I have advanced CRS.


----------

